
Holographic Tabletop Gaming – AR D&D - cgherb
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/tiltfive/holographic-tabletop-gaming
======
eyo2019
Looks really cool, something I've been waiting for at this price level for
years since I saw the Microsoft Hololens. I'll never fund another Kickstarter,
however, due to the time I funded a 3D printer that was almost as complete a
product as this and it was still 1 year late and never worked right. If a
product like this is seriously awesome, they should get proper funding to
produce it as a sellable product rather than take this Kickstarter shortcut
and, as is the usual case, fuck over the customers for some time before
getting it right. I predict they will come up with a decent finished product
in the next few years, but before that happens some other company will come
out with a similar but better working alternative that I don't have to take
the Kickstarter risk for. I'm not trying to be a dickhead, but a Kickstarter
is nothing but a red flag for me and a ton of other people at this point.

~~~
rasz
Jeri already delivered pretty much the very same Kickstarter 4-6 years ago
[https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/technicalillusions/cast...](https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/technicalillusions/castar-
the-most-versatile-ar-and-vr-system) but company was lured by no other than
_Andy Rubin_ into a VC circus [https://www.roadtovr.com/ar-glasses-company-
castar-lands-15-...](https://www.roadtovr.com/ar-glasses-company-castar-
lands-15-million-investment-led-by-android-co-founders-firm/) and the rest is
rather predictable - your product is worth more unreleased, and whole purpose
of the company is finding a bigger fool to buy you out. Board fired technical
staff, bought few game studios, ran out of VC money and moved on to pillage
something else.

You can listen to the whole story straight from horses mouth in this podcast
[https://theamphour.com/394-jeri-ellsworth-and-the-demise-
of-...](https://theamphour.com/394-jeri-ellsworth-and-the-demise-of-castar/)

~~~
Junk_Collector
Yeah, Jeri's Amphour talk is one of the things I make people I know who are
trying to get into tech startups listen to. It's a great insight into what
happens when a sucessful startup gets the wrong kind of VC help.

For what it's worth, the original glasses set worked wonderfully years ago
when I used them and I'll back this one again. I'm still determined to have my
floating CAD solidworks demo with it. Customers will freaking love it.

p.s. The games were fun too. Try it with Alien Swarm.

~~~
rasz
>wrong kind of VC help

But it was the very best kind of VC you could hope for. Andy Rubin, former
Apple/General Magic employee, founder of two companies with very successful
exits (danger, android).

